# The poor, the happy, the rich - linguistic term



## LadyLessien

Zdravím všechny,

potřebuji najít správný *anglický termín z oblasti lingvistiky pro výrazy typu 'the poor, the happy'*, které označují nějakou skupinu lidí. Hledání na internetu mi moc nepomohlo.

Díky


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Správný termín je *nominalised* (AmE nominalized) *adjective, nominalisation *(AmE nominalization).


> *Nominalized adjective *The most common appearance of the nominalized adjective in English is when an adjective is used to indicate a collective group. This happens in the case where a phrase such as _the poor people_ becomes _the poor_.  (Wiki)


----------



## LadyLessien

Enquiring Mind said:


> Správný termín je *nominalised* (AmE nominalized) *adjective, nominalisation *(AmE nominalization).


Děkuji


----------



## Cautus

Zdravím všechny,
jen pro doplnění podrobnějších informací, přikládám informace z *Nového encyklopedického slovníku češtiny online*, který říká, že v českém jazyce se jedná *o operace nahrazující větu se slovesem ve tvaru určitém syntaktickou skupinou, tzv "deaktualizace".* Jako norminalizace se současně označuje i výsledek této náhrady, jak slovník uvádí v příkladech:



-Manžel* čte* noviny každé ráno při snídani]infinitivní skupina*Číst* noviny každé ráno při snídani je manželův zvyk.nominální skupinaManželovo* čtení* novin každé ráno při snídani Evě vadí.nominální skupinaManželova* četba* novin každé ráno při snídani Evě vadí.participiální skupinaManžel* čtoucí* noviny každé ráno při snídani Evě vadí.přechodníková skupinaManžel* čta* noviny každé ráno při snídani Evě vadí.


_Zdroj: czechency.org/slovnik/NOMINALIZACE_


----------

